# Best boot for wide feet?



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently purchased a pair of size 13 US Burton Rulers even though they are a little bit long (probably between 0.5 to 1 full size) because they are wide and my feet are disgustingly wide (fallen arches so my feet look like friggin flippers). 

Now, I would like to get a shorter boot (hopefully size 12) that is just as wide. I am looking for stiffness of about 7 or 8 out of 10. The idea is to be able to fit my boots onto a mid-wide board (or anything less than my 27.4cm wide Nitro Magnum). Anyone know of a wide, fairly stiff boot with that has a minimised footprint?


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> I recently purchased a pair of size 13 US Burton Rulers even though they are a little bit long (probably between 0.5 to 1 full size) because they are wide and my feet are disgustingly wide (fallen arches so my feet look like friggin flippers).
> 
> Now, I would like to get a shorter boot (hopefully size 12) that is just as wide. I am looking for stiffness of about 7 or 8 out of 10. The idea is to be able to fit my boots onto a mid-wide board (or anything less than my 27.4cm wide Nitro Magnum). Anyone know of a wide, fairly stiff boot with that has a minimised footprint?


First thing to try is Salomon wide boots (synapse and dialogue). If you dont like those, 32's are pretty wide from what i hear.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> I recently purchased a pair of size 13 US Burton Rulers even though they are a little bit long (probably between 0.5 to 1 full size) because they are wide and my feet are disgustingly wide (fallen arches so my feet look like friggin flippers).


Out of the Burton range of boots, I found the Ruler to be the narrowest I have tried. Try one of their other boots. I have really flat feet, couldn't fit a size 11 Ruler (width wise), but the size 11 Ion fits me perfectly.


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> I recently purchased a pair of size 13 US Burton Rulers even though they are a little bit long (probably between 0.5 to 1 full size) because they are wide and my feet are disgustingly wide (fallen arches so my feet look like friggin flippers).
> 
> Now, I would like to get a shorter boot (hopefully size 12) that is just as wide. I am looking for stiffness of about 7 or 8 out of 10. The idea is to be able to fit my boots onto a mid-wide board (or anything less than my 27.4cm wide Nitro Magnum). Anyone know of a wide, fairly stiff boot with that has a minimised footprint?


Why not just get the Rulers in a size 12?

Coincidentally, I bought the size 13 Rulers too and I love them. They fit really well for my caveman feet.


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

Another +1 for Salomon Dialogues. Great boots.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I have had 2 pairs of ThirtyTwo boots and found the Lashed to run wider in the toe box than the Prion...both fit my wideish feet well.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive got thirty two prospect boots and they are awesome for my feet which are really wide. They have heaps of room to wiggle my toes, if I cant move my toes I wig out lol.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have pretty wide feet and I have ridden 2 pairs of Thirty Two lashed and they were pretty good. But I love Celcius boots now and I am on my second pair, they are supper comfy right out of the box for me


----------



## Alexst (Sep 7, 2011)

ETM said:


> Ive got thirty two prospect boots and they are awesome for my feet which are really wide. They have heaps of room to wiggle my toes, if I cant move my toes I wig out lol.


+ 1 - Lashed feel better phsycologically to me for some reason. :thumbsup:


----------

